# All new Dogma FPX



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

Maybe some pinna nuts like me will be interested in this....

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=129&start=30


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Wow,thanks for that.*



LJ1 said:


> Maybe some pinna nuts like me will be interested in this....
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=129&start=30


I can honestly say that after riding my Pinarello Paris for a couple months now, a Dogma is definately in my future!!


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Double Wow!!!!!!!!!*

Love the new fork and I also like that they brought back dogma gold.
I am going to have to start applying for more credit cards.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i love bike porn.


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

very nice.

btw, who makes their 'charisma' wheels (and are they good)? presumably not a proprietory pina product, but somethin rebadged?


----------

